# أين مكان دق المسامير بالضبط؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2010)

*أين مكان دق المسامير بالضبط؟؟؟؟

:download:
*
*+* أعتدنا دائمآ أن نرى السيد المسيح مرسومآ فى صور صلبه معلقآ من مسمارين نافذين فى راحة اليدين ولكن هذا غير صحيح.

+ المسمار لم يكن فى راحة اليد ولكن فى المعصم ( Wrist ) وطوله حوالى 18 سم .

+ لأنه يستحيل أن يكون المسمار فى راحة اليد لأن راحة اليد لا تحتمل ثقل وزن الجسم الذى يدفعه إلى أسفل إذ سرعان ما تتمزق أنسجتها وينزلق المصلوب هاويآ إلى الأرض . والمكان الوحيد الذى يمكن للمسمار إذا دق فيه أن يحمل جسم المصلوب هو المنطقة الموجودة بالمعصم . وكان هذا واضحآ فى صورة الكفن.

+ *كما أن هذه النتيجة تبين مدى دقة الإنجيل المقدس حين قال السيد المسيح لتوما هات إصبعك وضعه فى يدى.. ولم يقل فى كفى ويقول المزمور " ثقبوا يدى" ( مزمور 22: 16 ).
*
+ أما بالنسبة للقدمين فإن الساق والقدم اليسرى وضعتا فوق اليمنى وسمر الاثنان معآ بمسمار واحد حيث نفذ وسط العصب ولم يكسر العظام.

+ من صورة الكفن المقدس لوحظ أن الجزء الذى حدث فيه النزيف فى المعصم وليس فى الكف مما يدل على أن المسامير دقت فى أول المعصم.

+ وقد قام أحد العلماء بعمل عدة تجارب يثبت فيها صحة ما حدث أحضر جثة وأمر أن يسمروها على الصليب ويدقوا المسامير فى الكفين وليس المعصمين ولكن بعد أن علقوها على الصليب حدث سقوط للجثة حالآ على الأرض بعدما مزق الكفين وقد تم ذلك عدة مرات فى عدة جثث ولكن بعد ما حاولوا تثبيت المسامير فى المعصم بقى الجسد مثبتآ مما يؤكد صحة الأكفان ويؤكد صحة أن المسامير دقت فى المعصم وليس فى الكف.


:download:



*المرجع:*

:Love_Letter_Send:
 كتاب :
 *سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية*
* خمسون سؤالآهامآ*
* حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص*
 تقديم ومراجعة
 *نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
 أسقف بنى سويف
 بقلم
 *الشماس ناصف لويس*
* دبلوم علم اللاهوت*
* بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *​


----------



## jojo_angelic (19 فبراير 2010)

نســجد لآلامــك أيهــا المسيـح فأرنــا قيامتــك المجيــــده
          كلامــك منطقـي جــدا
          شكرااااا ليك ربنــا موجــود


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> نســجد لآلامــك أيهــا المسيـح فأرنــا قيامتــك المجيــــده
> كلامــك منطقـي جــدا
> شكرااااا ليك ربنــا موجــود


  يا إلهى يسوع يا مخلصى الصالح لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة والسجود إلى الأبد آمين
أشكرك أستاذى لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لك
​


----------



## انوبيس (20 فبراير 2010)

*ده وصف دقيق ومقنع للى مكنوش يعرفو الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك

مجهود جيد جدا الى الامام دوما*


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

كلام منطقي بس مؤلم 

المعصم في عظام صغيرة و كتيرة فهناك المكان انسب و كمان الاولنار و الراديال عضمتان كمان في المكان ده 

بس عارف انا مش بتحمل الكلام ده لانو قاسي جدا 
تعرف ايه يعني يدق مسمار في ايدك او رجلك ؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

انوبيس قال:


> *ده وصف دقيق ومقنع للى مكنوش يعرفو الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك
> 
> مجهود جيد جدا الى الامام دوما*


أشكرك أستاذى لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> كلام منطقي بس مؤلم
> 
> المعصم في عظام صغيرة و كتيرة فهناك المكان انسب و كمان الاولنار و الراديال عضمتان كمان في المكان ده
> 
> ...


لازم نعرف قد أيه الرب أتألم ومات علشان يدينا حياة
فى ناس بيعدى عليها موضوع الصلب دة عادى كأنه قصة وخلصت وميعرفوش قد أيه إلهنا أتألم
مروركم كريم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أشكــــــــــرك أستــــــــــاذى
سلام المسيح لكم


----------

